# Main lug only panel



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Will there be only six breakers or less in it?


----------



## maryland (Nov 16, 2011)

No, we're looking at 10-12 once all is said and done.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*not*

If there isn't 6 or less. Make it 6 and just put a sub panel off it for other stuff :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What brand / model of panel? Perhaps there's a main breaker kit you can put in.

Or, possibly buy a main breaker panel and swapping the guts.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

Put a disco in front of it or check into the ability to add the main like 480 said. 
I know. The disco will cost more than a main breaker panel. I feel your pain.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

Not all panels can be converted into main breaker but if the panel is service rated then you could add a dp breaker with a lock down-- bolts the breaker in place.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

You could always buy a main breaker panel, take the MLO guts out of the first panel, drop it in the tub of the 2nd panel, and package it in the MLO box and return it. Usually the tubs are the same size no matter whether it is MLO or MB.


----------



## Salvatoreg02 (Feb 26, 2011)

Just buy the retaining hold down kit for a double breaker like Dennis said. Less then $30 bucks.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## buddhakii (Jan 13, 2011)

If your generator has a breaker in it and you are within line of site you don't need a m.b. Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## PWC Chief (Nov 3, 2011)

The panel is considered a separate structure. So a main is required And you need a 4 wire feeder with ground rods. The panel needs to have the neutral issolated with the GEC connecting to the growing bar.


----------



## maryland (Nov 16, 2011)

Thanks for all the help, guys.

The panel is Square D QO 125A. It is not within sight, unfortunately, of the generator, but I hear you guys about the conversion kit and will check and see if I can find one.

I like the idea of swapping out the guts... I can always use an MLO panel later for something else, I suppose. I hadn't thought of that. I was trying to avoid buying a disconnect, mostly just for financial and aesthetic reasons.

Where does the 6 circuits come from? The only thing I could find in the NEC pertaining to the situation was 445.18, and I was hoping that would be enough to get away with no disconnect or main breaker...

...but I'm planning on picking up the conversion kit or swapping out the guts. Thanks a lot, guys.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Most QO panels of that size are field convertible. 

What is the whole catalog number??


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

*hold down kit*

Get a hold down kit:thumbup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

green light said:


> Get a hold down kit:thumbup:


That's what I would too. 2-pole 80 amp circuit breaker with the tie down kit. 



> 408.36 (D) Back-Fed Devices. Plug-in-type overcurrent protection
> devices or plug-in type main lug assemblies that are
> backfed and used to terminate field-installed ungrounded
> supply conductors shall be secured in place by an additional
> ...


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

I wouldn't want to see the rest of the installation if you didn't see the main panel was wrong.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

maryland said:


> ...
> 
> Where does the 6 circuits come from? The only thing I could find in the NEC pertaining to the situation was 445.18, and I was hoping that would be enough to get away with no disconnect or main breaker...
> 
> ...but I'm planning on picking up the conversion kit or swapping out the guts. Thanks a lot, guys.


The rule would be in 225.33(B), that is assuming that the generator is not in the building that has the panel. If the generator is in the building and has a OCPD at the generator a MLO panel would be fine.


----------

